# icd 9



## arizona1 (Nov 9, 2010)

how would you code, mild septal hypertrophy? would I go to ventricular hypertrophy????


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Nov 10, 2010)

using 3M coder, either route brings you to 429.3 Cardiomegaly


----------



## arizona1 (Nov 15, 2010)

thank you


----------

